# Argëtim & zbavitje > Sporti nëpër botë >  FC Real Madrid

## Davius

*FC Real Madrid*

Tifozë të dashur madrilenë!!! Mblidhuni këtu dhe bëni tifozllëk për skuadrën tuaj të zemrës, kampionin aktual në Spanjë. Postoni lajme, fakte, komente, replika, kundërreplika, video-gola, foto, statistika dhe gjithçka tjetër për klubin më të dashur në botë, REAL MADRID

----------


## arton_23

*Ronaldo: Do t’i bashkohem Realit javën që vjen* 

Cristiano Ronaldo në mënyrë sensacionale ka deklaruar për gazetën spanjolle, "AS", se ai do t’i bashkëngjitet Real Madridit, dhe se javën që vjen do të udhëtojë në Manchester që ta njoftojë Sir Alex Fergusonin se ai po i braktisë kampionët anglezë dhe evropianë.
“Gjithçka shkon mirë. Javën që vjen do të kthehem në Angli dhe do t’u tregoj atyre se dëshira ime e vetme është që të luaj për Real Madridin dhe nuk do të negocioj për këtë çështje”, ka thënë Ronaldo për “AS”. 

Sipas mediave spanjolle mesfushori i krahut të martën do të mbajë një takim me Fergusonin dhe pronarët e klubit të Djajve të Kuq për t’u treguar se ai nuk dëshiron të qëndrojmë më në Old Trafford.

----------


## Qendi

Mendoj qe e perfunduat edhe me Ronaldon.

----------


## ReaLFan

*Se pari Urime Per temen e re ishalla gjithmon me gezime  e se dyti ishalla edhe c.ronaldo po vije edhe ti tregojm europs e Botes se kush jemi se nuk po e din ende...*

----------


## Nice_Boy

Ateher si do i behet? Cilin lojtar mendoni se do zevendesoj C.Ronaldo ...  ? Ne kemi ekip te kompletuar.. nuk na u dasht edhe aq ky por sidoqoft.. keq per dike qe ka me ja zon vendin ky!! 

Por reali kur tja msyn e shkyn.. thot populli .. 

niemand

----------


## agonipr

sipas gjitha gjasave me bo me kalu nreall c.Ronaldo ,sigurno Robinjo n`Chelsi ,bile edhe vet ka deklaru nese vjen Ronaldo un nuk rri ktu se bohem 3 lojtar t`njejten pozit.

nese nuk vjen Ronaldo vjen Van der vart ,ik Baptista.

----------


## Qendi

Mendoj qe Humbesit me te medhenj do te ishin 2-shja Robben dhe Robinho.
Personalisht mendoj qe C.Ronaldo vitin e pare do te luaj shum mire per Realin ndersa ne te tjeret do te jete kopje e Beckham dhe ne fund pas 2,3 sezonave do te largohet , jo pse Reali nuk u krijon hapsire te luajne apo diqka e ngjajshme ama C.Ronaldo do te behet vet sikur Beckham i cili me bente foto e Reklama se sa luante.

----------


## arton_23

Real Madrid [2 - 1] Hamburger SV 

25' [1 - 0] R.v. Nistelrooy    

53' [1 - 1]  M. Zidan

85' [2 - 1] Parejo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uv5qI...ic.php?t=44895

----------


## ReaLFan

> Real Madrid [2 - 1] Hamburger SV 
> 
> 25' [1 - 0] R.v. Nistelrooy    
> 
> 53' [1 - 1]  M. Zidan
> 
> 85' [2 - 1] Parejo
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uv5qI...ic.php?t=44895


*Flm per Videon

Zidan paska ber nje gol te bukur..

Urimeee Realit per fitoren dhe suksesee ne te ardhmen..*

----------


## Qendi

Urime per Fitoren te gjithe tifozeve.

p.s Nese fitoni kunder Arsenal-it ateher jeni nje ekip pretendent Per Champions League :ngerdheshje: , mendimi im!

----------


## Davius

Ishte një fitore e merituar e Realit në këtë turne. Mos-paraqitja e *Rafael Van Der Vart* te Hamburg në ndeshjet e sotshme vulosi edhe njëherë kalimin e tij në Madrid. Sipas masmediave ai pritet të prezantohet ditën e martë në fanellën e Realit.

----------


## Qendi

*Davius* derisa po shikoja disa Video per Real Madrid-in ne YouTube pash aty nje video qe e kishte titullin *'Rafael Van deer Vart , Welcome to Madrid'* nuk e di nese te besoj ose jo qe ky transferim eshte i kryer.

----------


## Nice_Boy

*Reali i Madridit dhe trajneri Bernd Shuster janë tronditur kur mjeku i klubit ka konfirmuar se holandezi, Uesli Shnajder do të jetë jashtë fushës së gjelbër së paku tre muaj. Mesfushori holandez pësoi një lëndim gjatë ndeshjes me Arsenalin (0:1) në kuadër të turneut "Emirates Cup".* 

Mjeku i klubit madrilen, Huan Karlos Hernandez ka pohuar se lëndimi i pësuar në ligamentet e gjurit të majtë është tejet serioz dhe Shnajder mund të mungojë në pjesën e parë të edicionit të ri. "Nëse bëhet fjalë vetëm për ligamentet e brendshme, atëherë ai mund t'i shmanget operimit dhe do t'i duhen vetëm tre muaj për shërim. Mirëpo, nëse bëhet fjalë për një krisje të gjurit, atëherë ai do të jetë ië detyruar t'i nënshtrohet operimit kirurgjik dhe shërimi do të zgjasë rreth gjashtë muaj", ka pohuar Hernandez. Futbollisti 24-vjeçar holandez do t'i nënshtrohet kontrollimit më të thellë mjekësor gjatë ditës së sotme, kur do të dihet saktë serioziteti i lëndimit. Ndërkohë presidenti i Realit, Ramon Kalderon ka thënë se edhe ai është shqetësuar nga ky lëndim i Shnajderit. "Ne jemi shumë të tronditur nga lajmi për Shnajderin. Lëndimi i Shnajderit është i rëndë dhe ky është lajmi më i keq që kemi mund të marrim. Ai është një lojtar tejet i rëndësishëm për skuadrën tonë, por i tillë është sporti. Ne të gjithë ndjejmë keqardhje për të. Ai vërtet është i pafat me lëndime", ka theksuar Kalderon.



Do jete nje mungese e madhe per lojen e realit te madridit ky lendim i Snajderit. 

niemand

----------


## Qendi

*Arsenal* 1:0 Real Madrid

----------


## arton_23

*Të gjithë në Real e presin Ronaldon*

Veterani i Real Madridit, Michel Salgado, ka deklaruar se 'mbretërit' janë në pritje të transferimit të yllit të Manchester United, Cristiano Ronaldo, sidomos tani pas lëndimit të Wesley Sneijder.
"Ne lojtarët nuk dimë asgjë për transferimin e Ronaldos. Ky është një problem i cili i takon drejtorit sportiv dhe trajnerit. Ne jemi lojtarë dhe mendojmë vetëm për futbollin. Mirëpo, tani pas lëndimit të Wesley Sneijder mendoj se skuadra duhet të bëjë tentativa më të mëdha". 

"Të gjithë e njohim Cristiano Ronaldon, ai është një lojtar i shkëlqyer dhe të gjithëve do të na pëlqente transferimi i tij". 

"Mendoj se duhet biseduar me drejtuesit e United për këtë gjë, sepse ai është një lojtar shumë i rëndësishëm për ata. Por nëse Cristiano Ronaldo vjen te Real Madrid, bashkëlojtarët do ta mirëpresin atë", ka thënë Salgado.

edhe ky don me ardh sepse sipas marca-s gazetes spanjolle van der vart neser edhe zyrtare transferi i van der vartit  10 million euro ($15.6 million).

----------


## Qendi

*Ndeshja e Radhës:*

Independiente Santa Fe - Real Madrid

Data :07/08/2008

Ora :17:30

----------


## arton_23

prezantimi i van der vartit ne REAL MADRID

----------


## Qendi

Mos e di kush cilin numer do ta kete ky ?

----------


## Sh1pRa

per emer ja ka shenue

van der vart

shiko foton

e numrin sdi:P

----------


## Qendi

> per emer ja ka shenue
> 
> van der vart
> 
> shiko foton
> 
> e numrin sdi:P


Emrin po e shoh , pyeta per Numer.

----------

